# ما هو الامبير المطلوب في حساب عدد البطريات ac او dc



## الحطاب 2011 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عازم علي اقتناء الطاقة الشمسية او الطاقة المتجددة بجميع انواعها.

وعندي سؤال محيرني وهو معرفة عدد الامبيرات المطلوبة في البطاريات لساعة كاملة.
حيث استهلك 5000 وات في الساعة لتشغيل منزل بكامل طاقته , وهذا يعني احتاج 22.727 امبير 
وطريقة حسابي لها كمايلي:
5000 ÷ 220 = 22.727 امبير ac
وبنفس الطريقة لو حسبت امبير البطارية في الساعة يكون كمايلي:
5000 ÷ 12 = 416.66 امبير dc

وعلي ضوء عدد الامبيرات في الساعة استطيع ان اشتري البطاريات (ولتكن بطاريات ذات 200 امبير 12 فولت)
ما لخبطني هو أي امبير اعتمد علي حساباتي ac او dc


----------



## الحطاب 2011 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخواني انا في عجلة من امري 

اتمنى ان يكون السؤال واضح 

توضيح:

اذا قلت ان استهلاكي حسب التيار ac فهذا يعني 22.727 امبير / ساعة وعلية فإن ثلاث بطاريات 200 امبير 12 فولت ستكفي لتشغيل المنزل بكامل طاقته لمدة 24 ساعة وزيادة.

اما اذا قلت ان استهلاكي حسب التيار dc فهذا يعني 416.66 امبير / ساعة . وعلية فإني بحاجة الي 50 بطارية لتشغيل المنزل بكامل طاقته لمدة 24 ساعة.

والسؤال هل ثلاث بطاريات تكفي ام احتاج الي 50 بطارية ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الحطاب 2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا عازم علي اقتناء الطاقة الشمسية او الطاقة المتجددة بجميع انواعها.
> 
> ...



في جزء غير مفهوم ماذا تقصد ب "استهلك 5000 وات في الساعة"

هل تقصد الطاقة المستخدمة في اليوم هي 5000 وات ساعة 
هذا مقدار صغير جدا

أعتقد انك تقصد انك تستهلك ٥٠٠٠ وات (جول في الثانية)
و هي مجموع القدرات للأجهزة في المنزل حيث كل جهاز مكتوب عليه كام وات


اما عن طريقة الحساب عدد البطاريات فهي كالتالي :

أولا : طاقة البطارية هي
حاصل ضرب فولت البطارية في الامبير ساعة
فيكون 
١٢ * ٢٠٠ = ٢٤٠٠ وات ساعة 

ثانيا : الطاقة التي تستخدمها في اليوم هي
حاصل ضرب عدد الوات في عدد ساعات الاستخدام فيكون
٥٠٠٠ * ٢٤ = ١٢٠٠٠٠ وات ساعة

و يمكنك حساب الاستهلاك بطريقة أسهل من كشف عداد الكهرباء
إذا كان الاستهلاك في الشهر مثلا ٣٦٠٠ كيلو وات ساعة أقسم هذا العدد على ٣٠ و اضربه في ١٠٠٠ للتحول من كيلو وات إلى وات فيكون
‏٣٦٠٠ \ ٣٠ * ١٠٠٠ = ١٢٠٠٠٠ وات ساعة


ثالثا : عدد البطاريات يكون هو
حاصل قسمة الطاقة المستخدمة على طاقة البطارية 
فيكون ١٢٠٠٠٠ \ ٢٤٠٠ = 
٥٠ بطارية

و أخيرا راجع العدد ٥٠٠٠ وات اظن انه مقدار كبير

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## الحطاب 2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي محمد المصري علي سرعة الرد 

نعم اخي انا استهلك 

5 كيلووات في الساعة 
120 كيلووات في اليوم 
3600 كيلووات في الشهر 

وهذه صورة الفاتورة 

​


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 سبتمبر 2011)

حسب هذه الفاتورة أنت تستهلك ٣٤١٣ كيلو وات ساعة في الشهر أي في اليوم ١١٠ كيلو وات ساعة
و لو اخذت معامل امان ١٠% تحتاج ١٢٠ كيلو

اما إذا اردت أن تحسب القدرة 
فتكون١٢٠٠٠\٢٤
= ٥٠٠٠ وات

أي ٥ كيلو وات

اما عن التعبير 



الحطاب 2011 قال:


> حيث استهلك 5000 وات في الساعة




فالصحيح أن تقول انك تستهلك ٥٠٠٠ وات أو إذا اردت بالتعبير المكافأ تقول
استهلك 5000 وات ساعة في الساعة




محمد.المصري قال:


> تستهلك ٥٠٠٠ وات (جول في الثانية)
> و هي مجموع القدرات للأجهزة في المنزل حيث كل جهاز مكتوب عليه كام وات
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## الحطاب 2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك استاذ محمد المصري 
والله يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب.

الحقيقة التكلفة مرتفعة جدا 

50 بطارية (12 فولت 200امبير ) * 600 ريال تقريبا = 30,000 ريال 
وهذه اسعار بطاريات عمرها الافتراضي 18 شهر.


----------



## م.ابو محمدالبرغوثي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

هناك سؤال هل انك تشغل الحمل 5000واط/س كامل كل ساعة على مدار 24ساعة وبالتاكيد هذا غير صحيح وبذالك فانك تسطيع التوفير في عدد البطاريات


----------



## رشيد الديزل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز اختصر لك الحساب كل مقابل واحد وات من asواحد امبير منad


----------



## رشيد الديزل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عفون تصحيح للملاحضه الاولا مقابل الواحد وات من ac يقابله واحد امبير منdc وذالك للحصول على تيار كافي خلال 24 ساعه في حالة قصور في شحن من مصدر توليد الطاقة


----------

